# unred message but cannot find



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

hi mods

i have an unread pm but i cannot see it in my inbox

can you check this out please

ive deleted a bunch of old pms but still cannot see my new one

thanks


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

There's usually a small button at the top of the dialogue box that says something like release unread messages


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ikon66 said:


> There's usually a small button at the top of the dialogue box that says something like release unread messages


Sweet thanks went back in just now and I can see it


----------

